# Super El Niño



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Forecasting wet here....I dread that. Hope they are wrong....as usual.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/news/crops/a-whopper-of-el-nino-is-confirmed-it_2-ar50727


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Here I hope we have 10 feet of wet snow this winter and warm rain to melt it . A good winter here means a good wheat crop . Oh heck I about forgot the 1st and 2nd cutting of alfalfa is better too. Hope it dont get rained on though , had plenty of that s*** this season. It is nice to see green wheat covering the area. I hope finish winter wheat seeding 2morrow and get a combine out to start cutting milo. I has been a milo season here , lot of 75bu. to 100 bu dryland. Heard of a 114 today. Those are very good yields for this area.If mine makes 40 plus I will be happy.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Up here they are calling for mild and dry. I can go for that.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Apparently, the Super El Nino has arrived. We measured 9+ inches of weekend rain water in a 5 gallon bucket on the open porch Sunday evening- The 5-inch water holding rain gauge had run over before I could empty it. Some came hard and fast; other came slow and gentle. Lots of runoff as the creeks rose to bank full, but amazingly, there is very little water standing in the 9-acre fescue bottom. It's been such a dry summer that the soil soaked up much of what normally would have accumulated and remained on the surface. More rain predicted for the weekend and in next week. I spent much of the day, Monday, cleaning out two self-rising water gates on Auburn Creek. See images:


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I live in a high country desert here for the most part and it has dumped over 37 inches here since may 1 , that is rare as hell here.


----------

